# Assorted Jack



## psycho dad (Mar 1, 2021)

I picked these up at Sam's the other day, thought I'd give it a try.







After a night in the fridge they're ready to smoke






After 4 hours in the MES 40






See you next Christmas!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 1, 2021)

I got a couple rounds of that as well. The habanero and pesto jack are the bomb


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 1, 2021)

That looks great .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks good! I'd definitely take a piece of that pie!

Ryan


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks excellant!


----------



## jmusser (Mar 1, 2021)

Looks like a great mix there. I love that you put em back in wheel formation so they are nice and comfy for their rest time.  Nice work dad!


----------



## psycho dad (Mar 1, 2021)

thanks! Not sure how I messed up those first pics.


----------



## jkc64 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'll have to look for those next trip to Sam's.


----------

